# runterscrollen von Text



## Aloa (30. November 2004)

Also.
Ich hab schon viel im Forum gesucht aber zu diesem Thema noch nichts gefunden.
Ich möchte ein script das mir erlaubt Texte auszufähren wenn ich auf den bestimmten link gehen.Ich habs irgendwo im Internet mal gesehen aber ich find das nicht wieder.
Beispiel:

*Hier Klicken * 


Wenn man dann auf "Hier Klicken" drückt soll das dann so aussehen.

*Hier Klicken*
_Das ist der Text der kommt wenn ich auf "Hier Klicken" drücke_



Und wenn ich dann wieder auf "Hier Klicken" drücke, dann fährt der Text wieder ein.
Ich freu mich wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Xaicon (30. November 2004)

das könnte man z.B. so lösen:

```
<script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript'>
<!--
function visible() {
  if(document.getElementById('detail').style.visibility == "hidden") {
    javascript:document.getElementById('detail').style.visibility = "visible";
  }else{
    javascript:document.getElementById('detail').style.visibility = "hidden";
  }
}
//-->
</script>
<a href='#' onclick='visible()'>Hier klicken</a>
<div id='detail' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text der kommt wenn ich auf "Hier Klicken" drücke</div>
```

weitere Infos:
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm#visibility


----------



## Aloa (1. Dezember 2004)

Ja. genau das meine ich.

Aber wenn ich jetzt mehrere Links untereinander habe und ich will, dass der ausfährt auf den ich klicke.z.B:

*Link
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4*

Wenn ich jetzt auf Link 2 klicke soll der Text ausfahren, denn ich für Link 2 angegeben habe und Wenn ich jetzt auf Link3 klicke soll der Text ausfahren, denn ich für Link 3 angegeben habe

Wie geht das dann


----------



## Xaicon (2. Dezember 2004)

dann musst Du nur für jeden Text eine andere ID setzten. z.B.:

```
<script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript'>
<!--
function visible(id) {
  if(document.getElementById(id).style.visibility == "hidden") {
    javascript:document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = "visible";
  }else{
    javascript:document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = "hidden";
  }
}
//-->
</script>
<a href='#' onclick='visible(1)'>Link 1</a>
<div id='1' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text zu Link 1</div>
<a href='#' onclick='visible(2)'>Link 2</a>
<div id='2' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text zu Link 2</div>
<a href='#' onclick='visible(3)'>Link 3</a>
<div id='3' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text zu Link 3</div>
<a href='#' onclick='visible(4)'>Link 4</a>
<div id='4' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text zu Link 4</div>
<a href='#' onclick='visible(5)'>Link 5</a>
<div id='5' style='visibility:hidden'>Das ist der Text zu Link 5</div>
```

ich denke der Script ist verständlich...


----------



## Aloa (2. Dezember 2004)

das wollt ich wissen. vielen dank


----------

